# دروس ArtCAM Pro هنا توضع جميع الدروس.......................



## خليل الأزوري (20 نوفمبر 2007)

بسم الله 
السلام عليكم ورحمة 
لقلة دروس *ArtCAM Pro نرجو من الأخوه أن يضعو لنا هنا دروس هذا البرنامج وأن يكون لنا مرجع وكلاً على قدر أستطاعتة نرجو أن يتفاعل معنا كل شخص يعرف لهذا البرنامج دروس ولكم جزيل الشكر
..................................................................
البرنامج كامل v9.126
* Download
http://www.filefactory.com/file/319f3a/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/948928/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/8c6b4c/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/437d9f/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/2e3d4a/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/321c2a/
..................................................................
دروس من الموقع فيديو
http://www.artcam.com/videos/swfs/wood/2dduck.exe
http://www.artcam.com/videos/swfs/wood/simple wood.exe
http://www.artcam.com/videos/swfs/wood/celticweave.exe
http://www.artcam.com/videos/swfs/wood/grapes.exe
http://www.artcam.com/videos/swfs/wood/linen.exe
http://www.artcam.com/videos/swfs/sign/sawmill.exe
http://www.artcam.com/videos/swfs/sign/woodlandsign.exe
http://www.artcam.com/videos/swfs/sign/stablesign.exe
http://www.artcam.com/videos/swfs/sign/machinesign.exe
http://www.artcam.com/videos/swfs/sign/facewizard.exe
http://www.artcam.com/videos/swfs/jewelry/Complete-Flag.exe
http://www.artcam.com/videos/swfs/jewelry/Complete_Cross.exe
http://www.artcam.com/videos/swfs/jewelry/Cross.exe
http://www.artcam.com/videos/swfs/jewelry/EternityRing.exe
http://www.artcam.com/videos/swfs/jewelry/3StoneRing.exe
http://www.artcam.com/videos/swfs/jewelry/ClassRing.exe
http://www.artcam.com/videos/swfs/engrave/flatdie.exe
http://www.artcam.com/videos/swfs/engrave/fluteddie.exe
http://www.artcam.com/videos/swfs/engrave/emboss.exe
http://www.artcam.com/videos/swfs/engrave/beagle.exe
http://www.artcam.com/videos/swfs/engrave/facewizard.exe
http://www.artcam.com/videos/swfs/cnc/intro.exe
http://www.artcam.com/videos/swfs/cnc/import.exe
http://www.artcam.com/videos/swfs/cnc/design.exe
http://www.artcam.com/videos/swfs/cnc/multiplate-nesting.exe
http://www.artcam.com/videos/swfs/cnc/fonteditor.exe
http://www.artcam.com/videos/swfs/cnc/toolpathsummery.exe
http://www.artcam.com/videos/swfs/cnc/profile-bridge.exe
http://www.artcam.com/videos/swfs/cnc/2D-strategies.exe
http://www.artcam.com/videos/swfs/cnc/vcarve.exe
http://www.artcam.com/videos/swfs/cnc/bevel.exe
http://www.artcam.com/videos/swfs/cnc/engraving.exe
http://www.artcam.com/videos/swfs/cnc/panelling.exe
http://www.artcam.com/videos/swfs/cnc/tp-editcopy.exe
.............................................................................................................
دروس الأخ خالد فيلافيو جزاه الله خير
http://www.zshare.net/download/4861494fb392f0/
http://www.zshare.net/download/48615713181df4/
http://www.zshare.net/download/48616208a0c7ff/

فك الضغط
khaled
.............................................................................................................
وأن شاء الله نبحث عن دروس ونضعها هنا نرجو التفاعل من الجميع :7:
​


----------



## شعبانكو (21 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا اخى العزيز على هذا البرنامج الرائع


----------



## وليد الحديدي (24 نوفمبر 2007)

جهد ممتاز جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك أخي الحبيب .


----------



## شعبانكو (25 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم اخى خالد ممكن شرح طريقة فك الضغط لان كل الملفات امتداد bin


----------



## خليل الأزوري (26 نوفمبر 2007)

أخي شعبانكو الملفات حملها وضغط عليها تفتح لك لآنها exe


----------



## أبو عبده (27 نوفمبر 2007)

الموضوع شيق


----------



## ابراهيم عبده (29 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## العمدة المصري (1 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
حملت الملفات الخاصه بلبرنامج كامل v9.126
ولم اجد شئ يعمل


----------



## خليل الأزوري (2 ديسمبر 2007)

حياكم الله ياشباب.
..........................................
أخي العمدة حدد لم أجد شيئ كيف يعني حدد معنى سؤالك كي أساعدك في الحل أن شاء الله:15:


----------



## أبو عبده (6 ديسمبر 2007)

نريد شرح عربى


----------



## im alive (7 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم يا اخى ومشكور على العمل الرائع
انا بعد ما حملت الـ 6 اجزاء وفكيت الضغط عن مالقتش ايقونة السطب بتاعت البرنامج ارجوك يااخى قولى ازاى اسطب البرنامج 

ارجو اى حد يعرف طريقة التسطيب بعد فك الضغط عن البرنامج يقولى انا محتاج البرنامج دة جدا"


----------



## يحيى يحيى (7 ديسمبر 2007)

ابحث عن الكراك يا اخي من ملفات البرنامج وانسخة في التستيبة يوجد ملف موجود مع البرنامج يوضح هذه العملية بالتفصيل هذا من برنامج اخر ولا اعلم هل هذا الملف موجود مع هذة النسخة ام لا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## بلال زبيب (7 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم ...


----------



## بلال زبيب (7 ديسمبر 2007)

لسلام عليكم اخي العزيز هل يوجد كتاب او فيديو يعلم art camبالغه العربيه


----------



## eng_roshdy24 (10 ديسمبر 2007)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## مصطفى زبيب (12 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم وعليكم مني السلام والسلام عليكم مني 
اخي الكريم ماشاء الله عليك كم انت مفيد ومنك نستفيد وبك بعد الله نستعين 
فانت خير للبشر اجمع ونطرح منك كل ما هو معيق لنا .
وشكرا لك ودمت بخير ومثابرة والى الامام سر......


----------



## مصطفى زبيب (12 ديسمبر 2007)

هل تعلم اخي الكريم بأن موضوعك مفيد جدا لمن هم مثل اخي بلال يس نعم وشكرا


----------



## خليل الأزوري (14 ديسمبر 2007)

أخي im alive أعتقد أنه عند فتح الملفات تضهر لك ملفين أخر أمتداد له iso فيه برنامج يفتحها لك أسم هذا البرنامج هوه DAEMON Tools تفتح الملف عن طريقة أذا صعب عليك أخبرني .
..........................................
أخي بلال إلى الأن لم أجد شيئ بالعربي طبعاً إلى يعرف في الثري دي بيعرف البرنامج والبرنامج بسيط أن شاء الله .
.........................................
eng_roshdy24 حياك الله يا أخي 
..............................................
حياك الله أخي مصطفى وشكراً على هذه الكلامات الطيبة وأن شاء الله نفيد الجميع وكلنا طبعاً نستفيد أرجو من الله أن يوفق الجميع ونكون أخوه في الله ولك مني كل الأحترام تحياتي أخي مصطفى


----------



## zeco1977 (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*كيفية تنشيط - Activate- البرنامج*

اخواني الكرام
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وكل عام وانتم بخير
انا نزلت الاجزاء كلها ثم فكيت الضغط وبعدين فكيت ضغط الملفات اللى طلعت من الفك الاول فحصلت على ملفين
1- m-artc91.bin
2- m-artc91.cue
وبعدين حولت الامتداد الخاص بالملف الاول من 
bin الى ISO
وبعديت فتحته ببرنامج لفتح دريف وهمي لأنه عبارة عن Image
لحد دلوقتي ماشي تمام وعملت ال setup تمام بس المشكلة وجهتني بعد ما شغلت البرنامج لأنه احتاج يتعمله Activation المهم طلب الاداة دي 
Dongle activation
وعلى كده وقفت 
حد يقدر يفيدنا في موضوع ال Activation ده
:67: :67: :67: :67: :67: :67: :67: :67: :67: :67:


----------



## بلال زبيب (13 يناير 2008)

حضرة الاخ خليل الازوري الرجاء الاتصال بي هام جدا


----------



## بلال زبيب (13 يناير 2008)

ان طريقه حفر الرليف كما ارسلتها لي لم تعطي الدقه المطلوبه


----------



## خليل الأزوري (17 يناير 2008)

أخي بلال أرجو أن توضح ماذا تريد بتحديد . أخوك


----------



## أبو عبده (26 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم 
الاخوة الافاضل 
عندى الاكتيفيشن 
بس مش عارف ارفعه اذاى


----------



## يحيى يحيى (2 فبراير 2008)

zeco1977 قال:


> اخواني الكرام
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وكل عام وانتم بخير
> انا نزلت الاجزاء كلها ثم فكيت الضغط وبعدين فكيت ضغط الملفات اللى طلعت من الفك الاول فحصلت على ملفين
> 1- m-artc91.bin
> ...


----------



## يحيى يحيى (2 فبراير 2008)

السلام عل​يكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
انا عندي الاصدار الثامن من هذا البرنامج وكان فية نفس المشكلة دي تقريبا وكان حلها الاتي ومعرفش الحل دا ينفع مع الاصدار دا ولا لا عموما انا هكتبة ويمكن ينفع معاة لاني ما نزلتش الاصدار 9 
اولا بص يا سيدي 
اما تاجي رسالة دنجل وتسالك عايز تستبة ولا لا 
جاوب ب (لا)
ثانيا وبعد ما تخلص ما تفتحش البرنامج" ودور في ملفاتة على الكراك وهوة عبارة عن ملفين احدهما اسمة تقريبا ArtCam.exe
وfile تاني معاة في نفس الفولدر ومعاة كمان (نوت باد ) بيقول وبيشرح نفس الكلام الي انا بقول الان 
المهم خدهم كبي وحطهم هي المسار المحدد الموضح في (النوت باد ) هتاجي رسالة عايز تستبدلهم جاوب ب (نعم) وبعدين جرب البرنامج هتلاقية اشتغل باذن الله 
ارجوا ان يكون كلامي واضح والي عايز استفسار ياريت يسالني ويسيب رسالة خاصة ليا 
وارجوا من الجميع الدعاء لاني محتاجة فعلا 
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ابراهيم الشازلى (28 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خير وانفع بيك الناس.......................................وشكرا


----------



## inside (9 مارس 2008)

مشكور

من فضلك دروس شرح الاخ خالد الوصلات لا تعمل
مشكور


----------



## حسن الدريدي (9 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## aladdin_2005 (24 مارس 2008)

بسم الله ماشاء الله موضوع فوق الممتاز بارك الله لك في جهدك


----------



## المغترب4 (5 أبريل 2008)

جهد ممتاز جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك أخي الحبيب .


----------



## ابوعبدالله احمد (15 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سامى حسين حسن (6 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكووووووور


----------



## سامى حسين حسن (6 سبتمبر 2008)

وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## واصل (12 سبتمبر 2008)

ألف شكر 
أنصح جميع المهندسين بتجربة هذا البرنامج لأنه كما يبدو أسهل من الsurfcam


----------



## طهيري (24 سبتمبر 2008)

يعطيك العافية و البراكات على هذه الفلاشات التوظيحية شكرا


----------



## روتر (25 سبتمبر 2008)

يعطيك العافية ومشكور وما قصرت


----------



## خليل الأزوري (26 سبتمبر 2008)

حياكم الله ياأخوان ماعملانا ألا الوجب الذي علينا وأن شاء الله يكتب لانا الأجر بأذن الله


----------



## روتر (28 سبتمبر 2008)

اتمنى أن يبدأ النقاش بعمق في استخدام ArtCam وأرى أن كل من لديه الخبرة الكافية في هذا البرنامج ان يشارك ولو بفكرة بسيطة وقد تكون بسيطة في نظرهو تكون معجزه في نظر غيره وانا لا اخفيكم جديد على هذا البرنامج والا كنت بدأت ولكم تحياتي
اخوكم فهد


----------



## grafidustrial (2 أكتوبر 2008)

مش مكن نرفع الكرك تانى لوحدة لحسن هو مش موجود وسط الفيلات و شكرا


----------



## بوغالم (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*جزاك الله خيراً​*و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## خالد امير الدين (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم اخي العزيز هل يوجد كتاب او فيديو يعلم art cam شاكر تعاونكم اذا امكن*​


----------



## سناء عبدالله (30 مايو 2009)

جميع الروابط التى أدخلها لمعرفة أى شئ عن ال art cam لاتعمل ما العمل


----------



## لقاءالاقدار (15 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
بعد التحية 
نشكرك اخى على هذا الروابط التي تسعادنى على التعرف على artcam 
جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
بالفعل اخى العزيز ان كنت محتاج هذه المعلومات احتياج كبير
واتمنى من الله ان يكرمك ويوفق فى الدنيا و الاخرة


----------



## grafidustrial (15 يونيو 2009)

يا جماعة موضوع الart cam عايز تفعيل و تنشيط اكتر من كدة كتير, فين الاخ اللى اقترح انة يبداء الدروس دى
ممكن نبداء تانى بداية قوية فى الموضوع دة. و ليكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## HICHAM1982 (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا اخى العزيز على هذا البرنامج الرائع*​


----------



## هانى سمير محمد (12 أكتوبر 2009)

هل تقبلوا معاونتى فى art cam >>>>>>>>>> ؟ أبو زياد


----------



## alaadrita (21 أكتوبر 2009)

اخى الحبيب الملفات مش موجودة انا كل ماجى اخملها الاقى رسالة بتقول ان الملف مش موجود ارجو المساعدة


----------



## Compact (31 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا العمل القيم


----------



## hassan mashhour (24 يناير 2010)

مشــــــكــــــور
مشـــــــــكـــــــــور
مشــــــــــــكــــــــــ ــور
مشــــــــــــــكــــــــ ــــــور
مشـــــــــــــــــكـــــ ـــــــــــور
مشــــــــــــــــــــكــ ـــــــــــــــــور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور
مشــكورمشــكور مشــكورمشــكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور​


----------



## artcam (21 مارس 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررر


----------



## nasr salah nasr (12 مايو 2010)

من فضلكم ياريت لينكات الارت كام تشتغل (فيها مشكلة)


----------



## احمدالعراق (1 يونيو 2010)

ياريت اخواني تغير اللينكات نحن بامس الحاجة اليه


----------



## issa.yamen (6 يونيو 2010)

اخي العزيز ان الملفات قد محيت من موقعها الاصلي.ارجو المساعدة في تحميلها من موقعها الجديد ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## Arch.Nazih-GRC (13 يونيو 2010)

ياشباب السلام عليكم 
الروابط كلها مو شغالة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
أرجو الإفادة


----------



## Romany_Sabry (7 يوليو 2010)

اخى العزيز طالب ادخل الدنجل


----------



## qaswed (24 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي العزيز لاكن انا لم احمل البرنامج لانى لا اعرف ان كان البرنامج سيخدمنى ام لا انا اعمل صائغ ذهب واعمل على الماكنة cnc فهل البرنامج سيخدمني ام لا ومشكور اذا ارشدتنى على الربنامج الذي يخدمني


----------



## حسن توما (16 أكتوبر 2010)

اخ خالد يا ريت ترجع ترفع الدروس من جديد 
شكرا


----------



## محاول جيد (11 يناير 2011)

أشكركم جميعا حملت الملفات وتم التسطيب والمشكلة الأن في الدنقل 
ما الحل بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## جمال حسين 123 (17 يناير 2011)

جــزاك الله خيراً ,,


----------



## khalidE (21 يناير 2011)

الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## hamza hamza (13 مايو 2011)

my friends these links did not work


----------



## عمر32 (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور*

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم:75:


----------



## مراد علي ربايعة (9 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكور


----------



## مراد علي ربايعة (9 أكتوبر 2013)

:20:


----------

